# Lights Out Boys



## Swerdk (Dec 7, 2015)

Sounds dumb but can't find a halogen bulb replacement for light that comes with PM 1236 lathe. 
Box stores aren't selling 24v 70 watt bulbs or they are taller than spec and then glass wont fit back in
 Any ideas specific to this light? Somebody must've replaced their light with the new halogen bulb?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Dec 7, 2015)

http://www.bulbtown.com/JC75_24V_75_WATT_24_VOLT_JC_HALOGEN_GY6_35_BASE_p/jc5524.htm


----------



## Swerdk (Dec 12, 2015)

Forgot to tell you thank you very much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 20, 2016)

MY 1990 MAXIMAT LATHE CAME WITH THE ORIGINAL FLORESCENT WORK LIGHT . 
IT TOOK TWO NEW BULBS TO FIND OUT THE THING WAS TOAST . 

SO I DECIDED TO REPLACE IT WITH A LED LIGHT . 
THEY HAVE REALLY COME A LONG WAY WITH THE LED TECHNOLOGY . 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LED-Milling...111570?hash=item4647ba7092:g:2L4AAOSwDNdVr9dl

THIS THING IS LIKE A FLOOD LIGHT AND THE GOOSE NECK LETS ME PUT THE 
BEAM IN JUST THE RIGHT PLACE . 

I AM QUITE PLEASED & WILL BE GETTING ONE FOR MY PM-727M MILL TOO .


----------



## Swerdk (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks does any changes need to be done with its electricity for 24volt base     


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevemetsch (Jan 23, 2016)

I swithed the power supply to 12v and bought a 12v bulb. They are common.
stevemetsch


----------

